#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-31
 * mama21mama 0/
<eternal> stupid people
<eternal> stupid people
<ruffleS> eternal, what's wrong with you dude?
<mama21mama> http://twitpic.com/3v3izn
<mama21mama> mi screenshot del dia.
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<dyrk> buenos dias comunidad
<faktorqm> buenos dis
<faktorqm> *dias
<dyrk> consulta: emphaty lanza error de red en mi cuenta msn no asi en facebook? alguna solucion, hasta ayer todo venia bien
<dyrk> gracias
<mama21mama> usa pidgin a mi me muestra los grupos y usuarios.
<faktorqm> ni idea no uso msn, va uso pero con puente a irc
<faktorqm> no con cliente en particular digamos
<marianom> he intentando agarrarle cariño al empathy... hasta ahora ha sido todo un esfuerzo y me está saliendo bien
<marianom> lo quiero prender fuego :)
<faktorqm> yo ahora estoy usando bitlbee, un server que con vos habla en irc, y el se encarga de hablar con los servers de msn, entonces es solo chat, sin caritas, sin animaciones, SIN CONSUMO EXCESIVO DE MEMORIA, sin archivos, sin nada
<faktorqm> marianom: alvaro soliverez esta desarrollando eso, sabias?
<faktorqm> fijate si aparece en los creditos XD
<marianom> faktorqm: me contó Lisi. de hecho le estoy dando una posibilidad más porque está Alvaro y seguro que va a mejorar cuando sus cambios lleguen
<marianom> yo estoy con Lucid todavia así que me imagino que su input todavía no lo pude apreciar
<marianom> podría poner el ppa la verdad...
<faktorqm> :D
<dyrk> solo necesito usar modo voz con clientes de msn, bitlbee instalando a ver como es esta rollo. gracias
<dyrk> pidgin no habilita las llamadas estan los iconos pero apagados, estamos los dos usuarios conectados, faltara algun complemento? en config no figura ninguna opcion
<dyrk> instale bitlbee como funciona?
<dyrk> coloco bitlbee y lanza: Warning: Unable to read configuration file `/etc/bitlbee/bitlbee.conf'.
<dyrk> :localhost.localdomain NOTICE AUTH :BitlBee-IRCd initialized, please go on
<dyrk> ERROR :Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to `/var/lib/bitlbee/
<dyrk> s.o.s.
<faktorqm> no se como es el cliente, yo simplemente me cree una cuenta en el servidor
<faktorqm> le puse mi user y mi pass de msn
<faktorqm> y luego me conecto al msn iniciando sesion
<faktorqm> en el server de irc
<faktorqm> todo por linea de comandos
<faktorqm> de hecho ni sabia que habia un programa
<dyrk> faktorqm, creo que esto me supera.. uffss
<dyrk> voy a seguir googlando
<dyrk> gracias
 * mama21mama ZzZzZz
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-01
 * mama21mama a los mates
 * mama21mama mode puppy compiling: on
<marianom> hola faktorqm, buen día. vos sabés si lisi anda de vacaciones?
<faktorqm> hola marianom, tengo entendido que no
<faktorqm> se iba a ir en marzo pero al final no sabia
<marianom> ok, faktorqm, lo busco por otra via. thanks!
<faktorqm> dale un seg q lo llamo y t aviso
<faktorqm> *dame
<faktorqm> che hoy vas a estar en la reunion de ubuntu-es-locos?
<faktorqm> es a las 8
<faktorqm> lo llame al celu y no me atendio
<faktorqm> esta en una reunion, esta manejando, o esta durmiendo
<marianom> je!
<marianom> procuraré estar hoy en la reunion faktorqm
<faktorqm> yo ya me la agende todo
<faktorqm> es las 20hs nuestras verdad? por que decia 23 utc
<marianom> seria a las 20 aca, es correcto faktorqm
<Danuk-men> hola gente linda como andan ???
<Danuk-men> no hay nadie ?
<charrua> hola
<Danuk-men> charrua de donde sos ?
<charrua> de  uruguay
<charrua> tu
<Danuk-men> argentina jaja
<charrua> claro estas en ar
<charrua> jaj
<Danuk-men> jajaj claro
<charrua> usas ubuntu?
<Danuk-men> uruguay no tiene ?
<Danuk-men> asi
<Danuk-men> es
<Danuk-men> estoy en ubuntu
<charrua> si tiene
<charrua> hay solo 5
<Danuk-men> ahh pl
<Danuk-men> ok
<Danuk-men> aca no hay muchos tampoco
<charrua> yo estoy usando linux mint debian edition
<Danuk-men> ah mir vos
<faktorqm> marianom: estSA?
<faktorqm> estas?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-02
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
 * mama21mama va al desayuno con mates.
<faktorqm> buenas
<fedekun> hola
<fedekun> alguien me puede ayudar con un problemita que tengo con gedit?
<sismo> que necesitas hacer?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-03
<leandro_> ayuda con sqlite y python, necesito saber como hacer consultas
<newuser> hola necesito ayuda
<newuser> hay alguien?
<newuser> creashea muy mal mi celular y necesito actualizarle el firmware
<newuser> encontre muchos tutoriales pero todos indican q hay que descargar un soft llamado phoenix
<newuser> y no encuentro version para ubuntu, alguien tiene idea si existe?
<newuser> o algun otro soft para actualizar firmware de nokia?
<FREDD2> newuser, guarda con eso
<FREDD2> podes hacer mierda el celular
<newuser> si
<newuser> pero bueno
<newuser> se me cayo al piso
<newuser> y ahora anda para el toor
<dyrk> Buenas tardes noches
<dyrk> Consulta: Con xubuntu 10.10 instalado queria sumar un hd con window$. como hacer para que aparezca al inicio el grub con la lista de SO para poder elegir manualmente?
<dyrk> Con el administador de arranque que baje de los repositorios, logre poner por defeto Window$ el tema fue que no pude volver atras, y elegir como so otra vez xubuntu
<dyrk> resultado reintalacion completa :(
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-04
 * mama21mama 0/
<FREDD2> dyrk, tenes que reinstalar el grub, windows "te lo comio"
<FREDD2> mama21mama, \o
<dyrk> gracias FREDD2 algo de eso sospechaba
<Reisilver> hola gente
<dyrk> hola
<Reisilver> cómo están
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> aún tengo un kubuntu 9.04 diganme cómo está el último kubuntu ?¿
<Reisilver> oigan ustedes usan el KDE 4.6
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> bueno aquí lo estoy bajando mejor dicho actualizando, mientras juego un left4dead 2
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<D33R> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> D33R, o7
<GeoFlavioTuc> hola a todos
<GeoFlavioTuc> Alguien conoce cursos de formación on line de Ubuntu?.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-05
<kroner> hola buenas noches
<kroner> podran ayudarme?
<kroner> necesito conectar un dispositivo a mi pc
<D33R> hola kroner
<D33R> pregunta tranquilo, que si alguien sabe te va a contestar
<kroner> hola D33R. gracias por responder
<kroner> tengo un convertidor de la marca ADS instant music modelo rdx-150, pero ubuntu no lo reconoce
<kroner> es un convertidor de musica analógico digital
<kroner> uso ubuntu 8.04
<kroner> alguna idea?
<D33R> pci?
<kroner> es externo.es usb
<D33R> que te tira el lsusb?
<kroner> nada.ya lo conecté al puerto usb y enciende el foco de "power" pero no hace nada más
<kroner> incluso le conecté música al susodicho dispositivo, pero nada
<kroner> no obtengo resultado alguno
<kroner> no sé sialguien ya tuvo alguna experiencia conectando este dispositivo en linux
<D33R> podes pegar la salida del comando lsusb en pastebin y pasar el link, por favor
<kroner> ok, permiteme un minuto
<teadict> que pocos somos
<teadict> pero a no preocupar! vine para quedarme
<kroner> obtuve una serie de datos que no comprendo.¿los pego aqui?
<kroner> perdon, soy novato en linux
<teadict> kroner: http://pastie.org/
<D33R> hola teadict
<teadict> D33R: cómo va?
<D33R> kroner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<D33R> todo lindo por suerte
<D33R> vos?
<teadict> no me quejo, el mate me salió bien
<kroner> http://pastie.org/1530187
<kroner> espero este bien
<D33R> jajaja, medio tarde para el mate
<teadict> D33R: es culpa de la pava eléctrica que me regalaron, estás tomando mate en menos de 2'!
<kroner> estuvo bien lo que hice?
<D33R> si kroner
<kroner> ah! ok
<D33R> a esta hora es la hora de la cerveza
<D33R> es viernes!
<teadict> beuno: veo tu nombre pro todos lados, asumo que sos el capo mafia..
<teadict> D33R: sí... podría ir al kiosco del diagonal...
<kroner> que hora es en Argentina?
<D33R> 23:52
<kroner> aquí en México casi son las 9
<kroner> con razón
<teadict> @time
<teadict> !time
<teadict> hay una lista de factoids?
<D33R> mmm, no se che, hace mucho que no usaba este canal
<D33R> volvi a entrar hace unos dias aca
<D33R> a ver que se encuentra en lo que paso el amigo kroner
<kroner> si por favor! ya no quiero tener que reinstalar windows nunca
<teadict> kroner: qué estás tratando de hacer?
<D33R> y bueno, hay veces que no se puede todo :P
<teadict> y además, Windows es el SO que más se reinstaló en la historia..
<D33R> configurar  ADS instant music modelo rdx-150
<D33R> en Ubuntu 8.04
<kroner> mira teadict, se trata de lo siguiente. estoy tratando de instalar un convertidor de muasica analógico digital que antes usaba en win xp
<kroner> me imagino que alguien ya lo pudo instalar en ubuntu 8.04
<D33R> kroner: la verdad que no tengo idea de eso, y no encontre mucho como para ayudarte
<D33R> solo esto: http://fixunix.com/redhat/136352-ripping-lps-ads-technologies-box.html
<D33R> pero seguro ya lo viste y no dan ninguna solucion :(
<kroner> no lo habia visto
<kroner> que me sugieren?
<kroner> conocen algun convertidor de este tipo que pueda conectar a una laptop?
<D33R> yo del tema audio no se nada
<kroner> ni modo.De todos modos D33R te agradezco tu tiempo y ayuda
<D33R> no hay de que, lamento no poder ayudar mas
<kroner> un saludo para todos los amigos argentinos desde México
<D33R> saludos, y espero verte seguido por el canal
<kroner> pasaré a saludarlos y a comentarles si lo pude solucionar
<kroner> voy con  los camaradas peruanos
<D33R> k, gl!
<kroner> :) saludos y buenas noches
<D33R> teadict: mate amargo, no?
<kroner> y como decimos en México: cuidate compadre!!
<teadict> D33R: por supuesto
<D33R> que linda noche para salir, pero esto de tener que estar de guardia en el laburo me mata
<teadict> D33R: de qué laburás?
<teadict> syadmin?
<teadict> s
<D33R> Oracle DBA
<D33R> :(
<teadict> son buenos como se dice los sueldos al laburar con Oracle?
<D33R> y todo depende a donde vayas a laburar, pero en general cobras bien
<D33R> tenes estas cosas, que depende para quien labures te comes algun dia de Oncall por cualquier cosa
<teadict> sueldo bueno, vida corporativa...
<teadict> ):
<D33R> si, pero lo bueno es que en una empresa grande en serio si laburas bien creces rapido
<teadict> true
<D33R> como todo, pagas derecho de piso el primer año
<D33R> vos que haces de tu vida teadict ???
<teadict> desarrollo, web principalmente
<teadict> freelancer actualmente
<teadict> tratando de co-dirigir nuestro propio emprendimiento con un amigo
<D33R> teadict: para dejar de hacer offtopic, vamos para #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<teadict> k
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<juancarlospaco> http://test-ipv6.com/
 * mama21mama 0/
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<juancarlospaco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/piratefest2011
 * mama21mama 0/
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<rolonavarta> Buenas tardes. alguien q me de una mano con mi wifi? use airmon-ng para pasar mi placa a modo monitor y al querer volver al modo anterior (managed si no estoy mal) no me detecta mi señal wifi. alguna sugerencia?
<juancarlospaco> lo soporta la placa al modo promiscuo?, sino fallara
<rolonavarta> en teoria si, segun lo q lei
<juancarlospaco> el programa debe revertirlo antes de salir, luego cerrarse
<juancarlospaco> por que decis que no puedes usarla ahora
<rolonavarta> porq no me detecta la señal wifi de mi router i si doy iwconfig me dice mode:auto y no managed
<rolonavarta> y solo se cambia de auto a monitor
<juancarlospaco> auto esta bien
<juancarlospaco> por ahi el controlador se lia
<juancarlospaco> si apagas y encendes la wifi ?
<rolonavarta> ya lo hice, incluso reinicie la netbook
<rolonavarta> y nada
<rolonavarta> no me ve ninguna señal ni  con wicd ni con nwtworkmanaged
<juancarlospaco> mmm, pero wicd no se lleva bien con network manager
<juancarlospaco> por lo menos en mi experienc
<juancarlospaco> instalaste algun controlador de wifi parcheado, o sea que no viene con el OS, o algun administrador de red que no viene con el SO ?
<rolonavarta> ahora estoy con network manager
<juancarlospaco> si es asi, sacalo, y andara
<rolonavarta> nop, esta el controlador q viene... me reconoce la placa sin problemas... en la teoria y /o pra ctica, al reiniciar no deberia volver todo al estado original? o los cambios q uno haga tanto con airmon.ng o iwconfig esos se hacen a nivel hard?
<juancarlospaco> no a nivel de hard, pero a nivel de que editan archivos de config
<juancarlospaco> si pones wicd no te deberia dejar networkmanager
<juancarlospaco> no se como has instalado
<juancarlospaco> usan diferentes archivos de config
<rolonavarta> todo lo hice usando network manager, solo instale wicd por si acaso... te planteo esta duda...
<rolonavarta> si hago airmon-ng stop wlan0 cuando quiero hacer iwconfig mode monitor o managed dice q no me reconoce el comando
<juancarlospaco> sudo
<rolonavarta> su claro, saque el sudo de este texto para no espesificar tanto
<rolonavarta> todo con sudo
<juancarlospaco> sudo iwconfig INTERFACE mode managed
<rolonavarta> exacto asi como lo colocaste solo elimine al tipear aca el sudo
<juancarlospaco> y ke responde
<rolonavarta> bien lo de q no reconocia el comando era un error de tipeo... pero si bien con sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed no me da error sigue en modo auto (q estaria bien) pero no me detecta ninguna red... hay un comando para scanear redes wifi por consola pero no recuerdo cual es... lo sabes?
<juancarlospaco> sudo iwlist INTERFACE scanning
<rolonavarta> ni ahi encuentra nada... como si la placa perdiera la capacidad de detectar redes
<juancarlospaco> no sera el router?
<juancarlospaco> el mio se mama 2x3
<juancarlospaco> jjajaja
<juancarlospaco> proba desde un liveCD/livependrive
<rolonavarta> jaja, no lo creo porq las otras señales q aparecian ahora tampoco aparecen
<rolonavarta> voy a probar con un live
<juancarlospaco> tocaste config en la bios ?
<rolonavarta> no... no toque nada de la bios
<rolonavarta> ahora me fijo con un live... vuelvo
<rolonavarta> juancarlospaco: ni con el livependrive... me parece q la placa se pincho!!
<rolonavarta> es posible?
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> re mal
<juancarlospaco> algo ha sucedido
<juancarlospaco> tal vez lo del programa es casual
<rolonavarta> y si, no me explico
<juancarlospaco> has tenido golpe, corte de tension o algo raro ?
<rolonavarta> no, para nada
<juancarlospaco> no tocaste la bios?
<juancarlospaco> es raro
<juancarlospaco> por ahi algo se daño en la wifi
<rolonavarta> cuando ice el primer paso de airmon-ng para pasar a monitor y luego airdump-ng ya no me escaneaba nada, entonces quiese volver a modo managed y desde ahi q no puedo detectar ninguna red wifi de las 3 q habian en la zona
<juancarlospaco> aja, algunas placas wifi de notebook se la bancan mas que otras
<juancarlospaco> por suerte se cambian facil
<juancarlospaco> es una mini-pci
<rolonavarta> si pero me niego a creer q se me murio la wifi, jajajaja
<juancarlospaco> jojo
<juancarlospaco> es la ultima de ubuntu?
<juancarlospaco> proba otro livecd
<juancarlospaco> resetea el bios al factory default
<rolonavarta> si es ubuntu 10.10
<rolonavarta> esto es lo q me tira el iwconfig http://pastebin.com/gPPp1uKC
<juancarlospaco> tiene k andar de live si antes andaba
<rolonavarta> deberia!!
<rolonavarta> juancarlospaco: no me preguntes q paso pero apague la maquina, no la reinicie y cuando la encendi volvio todo a la normalidad
<juancarlospaco> es algo de la bios
<juancarlospaco> puede ser
<juancarlospaco> es normal
<juancarlospaco> por eso te pregunte si lo habias hecho
<rolonavarta> de la bios supuestamente no habia tocado nada, pero reiniciando no cambiaba, al apagar algo paso q cuando encendi volvio todo a su estado anterior... moraleja: no toques si no sabes!!! jajaja
<juancarlospaco> lol
<rolonavarta> gracias x tu ayuda juancarlospaco
<juancarlospaco> d nad
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<juancarlospaco> buenas...
<Guest38811> buenas
<juancarlospaco> holas
<SergioMeneses> juancarlospaco, charrua o7
<juancarlospaco> yo no fui, cuando llegue ya estaba asi roto...
<juancarlospaco> Your IPv6 address on the public internet appears to be 2001:0:53aa:64c:84d:b939:4583:3075
<juancarlospaco> http://test-ipv6.com/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-06
 * mama21mama 0/
<juancarlospaco> ಠ_ಠ
<a0> juaman
<a0> juanman ping
<a0> juanman ping
<a0> juanman ping
<juanman> a0: pong
<a0> soy faktorqm
<juanman> ahh, faktor
<juanman> jeje
<juanman> como andai?
<a0> no puedo entrar a kdefar
<juanman> o_O
<a0> kde-ar
<juanman> q te tira?
<juanman> al irc?
<juanman>  /join #kde-ar q te tira?
<a0> no such channel
<juancarlospaco> HI
<a0> pera q le doy d vuelta
<juanman> si estas logueado!
<a0> ahi estoy
<a0> si pero estoy desde el cel tmb
<a0> la seguimos ahi
<mama21mama> kde-ar xD
<mama21mama> haha
<mama21mama> voy a inventar #jwm
<mama21mama> ya que uso ese.
<mama21mama> o #lxde
<juanman> mama21mama: invente
<juanman> kde-ar existe hace 3 años
<juanman> y es mas q un canal de chat
<mama21mama> no me gusta kde
<mama21mama> es algo pesado.
<mama21mama> al igual que gnome.
<mama21mama> lineas al dope.
<juancarlospaco> juanman: como andas man
 * mama21mama tomando cerveza
<juanman> juancarlospaco: eaa, q haces tocayo
 * juanman tomando fernet :D
<juancarlospaco> Aca andamo...
<juanman> y comiendo hamburguesas
 * mama21mama tomando quilmes
<juancarlospaco> bien ahi Ferne
 * mama21mama se llena otro vaso de birra con un marlboro.
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> fernet cuando hace que no tomo eso.
<mama21mama> me dio ganas ya.
<mama21mama> ya me morfe un bife con grasita mortal kombat.
<juanman> juancarlospaco: te vas a venir para flisol?
<juancarlospaco> falta banda no ?
<juanman> see
<juanman> pero ahora estan empezando a organizar
<juancarlospaco> creo que si, la intencion esta, pero falta mucho para confirmar
<juanman> ta bien
<juancarlospaco> seguro voy al Pirat...
<juancarlospaco> :D
<juanman> ahh, cierto q esta ese evento antes
<juanman> yo no soy pirata, pero si en la parte del SL
<juanman> capaz q vaya tambien
<juancarlospaco> hay una wiki
<juancarlospaco> page
<juancarlospaco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/piratefest2011
<juancarlospaco> juanman: estas por alli ?
<juanman> sisi
<juancarlospaco> juanman: http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/7262/piratefest.jpg
<juanman> mira vos, no conocia el lugar once libre este
<juanman> es aca cerca de mi casa
<juancarlospaco> opinion imparcial ?
<juanman> ya me estoy anotando...
<juanman> la onda del partido pirata mucho no me convence xq perjudica al SL
<juancarlospaco> i dunno
<juanman> si la onda es ser pirata x ser rebelde... nos quedamos con windows
<juancarlospaco> juanman: fijate el link
<juancarlospaco> mmm, que bolu, me olvide de ponerle que hay installfest ubuntero
<juanman> sisi, pero la onda del pirate fest esta mas enfocada al SL parece... por lo menos por esa imagen
<juanman> juancarlospaco: ahhh, ahora caigo... esa imagen la hiciste vos...
<juancarlospaco> claro jajajajaja
<juancarlospaco> jajajaja xD
<juanman> bueno, critica: el logo de ubuntu-ar esta desproporcionado
<juancarlospaco> toy tirando ideas sobre el Gimp a ver que sale
<juanman> lo achataria un poco
<juanman> esta muy buena la idea
<juancarlospaco> aja, decime decime ahora corrijo
<mama21mama> aqui en mi ciudad nunca hicieron un flisol che.
<mama21mama> y me llevo mal con el intendente. por eso no organizo nada.
<juanman> mama21mama: hay alguien mas copado con el SL?
<juanman> y metele vos, no importa el intendente...
<mama21mama> :|
<mama21mama> co comprendo.
<mama21mama> si juanman hay muchos aqui en lincoln que usan sl.
<juanman> juancarlospaco: y le blurearia los bordes al fondo rojo para que no sea tanto contraste
<mama21mama> pero quiero meter ideologia en las escuelas.
<juanman> por lo demas, esta perfecto pa mi!
<juanman> mama21mama: eaaa, copate con una sede de flisol
<mama21mama> mmm no sirvo de capo.
<juanman> ahora con el conectar igualdad es fundamental q sepan q la particion de linux sirve
<juanman> en san jose de la quintana (300 habitantes) va  a haber sede
<mama21mama> porque no mueven la maquinaria y arman algo aqui?
<juanman> nosotros no podemos ir hasta alla (va, yo no puedo)
<juanman> pero cualquier cosa q necesites, te damos una mano
<juanman> o sino tira la idea porla lista de ubuntu-ar a ver si alguien se copa a ir
<juanman> hoy por hoy, creo q es mas importante ir a hacer eventos a ciudades mas chicas donde nunca se hizo un evento
<juanman> toda la organizacion de flisol se esta manejando por la lista anillo
<juanman> en http://www.flisol.info/FLISOL2011/Argentina tenes info
<juanman> le avisas a seba criado, el coordinador nacional, q van a hacer una sede y ya estas
<juanman> el te va a tirar tips
<mama21mama> juanman> nosotros no podemos ir hasta alla (va, yo no puedo) | con unos pesos se arregla eso.
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juanman> no es un tema economico :P
<juancarlospaco> cometa
<juanman> sino por tiempos
<juanman> yo estoy comprometido con la sede de capital
<juanman> bueno, en realidad, todavia no...
<mama21mama> mmm
<mama21mama> aqui esta el carnaval man.
<mama21mama> da justo para uno evento.
<mama21mama> minas pr doquier.
<mama21mama> a la noche en el carnaval. xD
<juanman> jeje, veni al carnaval con tu notebook y te la llenamos de SL :P
<juancarlospaco> juanman: http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/7262/piratefest.jpg
<juanman> ahhh, vi los carteles del carnaval de lincoln...
<juanman> por todos lados mandaron el chivo
<juancarlospaco> le hice lo que me dijiste,le agregue installfest
<juanman> eaa
<juanman> la onda del cartel es ponerlo en sitios web, no?
<juancarlospaco> i dunno
<juanman> digo, no es un cartel para imprimir...
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> nah
<juanman> jejej
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juanman> hay detalles q le podrias mejorar, como el borde de installfest
<juanman> pero ya raya lo perfeccionista compulsivo :P
<juancarlospaco> si, se pixelo un poco al rotarlo
<juancarlospaco> ya lo blurrie
<mama21mama> aqui todos piensan en modo windows.
<mama21mama> con un evento flisol seria mejor.
<juancarlospaco> hay que buscar hacer gente, encontrar interesados
<juancarlospaco> no es facil igual
<juanman> no es facil, pero para nada imposible
<juanman> si conseguis algun profesor de computacion de una escuela q se cope, te ayuda un monton
<juanman> hacerlo en la sala de computacion de la escuela...
<juanman> el profesor te hace spam entre sus alumnos
<juanman> y despues es conseguir gente q pueda dar una mano con las instalaciones
<juancarlospaco> lol
<mama21mama> mi ex profesor de informatica es director de un colegio.
<mama21mama> :D
<juanman> ahi va
<mama21mama> lugar tendriamos.
<juanman> habla con ese profesor!
<mama21mama> le debo $
<juanman> jajaj
<juancarlospaco> jajajajaja
<mama21mama> mmm
<mama21mama> que se rien boludos xD
<mama21mama> nunca les paso.
<juanman> decile q le vas a pagar si se copa con flisol :P
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> si le dire.
<mama21mama> pero me dice la fecha y el resto?
<mama21mama> mi otro ex profesor mira lo que hizo http://www.lincolnonline.com.ar/archivos/tour/
<mama21mama> tambien le dobo $
<mama21mama> ptm le debo a todo el mundo-
<mama21mama> el ex profesor de que es director tira wifi en la zona.
<juancarlospaco> jeje
<mama21mama> el otro hace sistemas web.
<juancarlospaco> tira wifi ? lol
<mama21mama> si es isp de wifi.
<juancarlospaco> ah bien
<mama21mama> a 60 km llega o mas.
<mama21mama> su wifi.
<mama21mama> cobra $80 por abonado
<mama21mama> tiene lo suficiente para irce de vacaciones y cambiar el auto cuando quiere.
<mama21mama> el otro hace web al municipio.
<juancarlospaco> se...
<juanman> uhuuu, hizo un street view en flash
<juanman> q capo :P
<mama21mama> debo agradecerles ya que tube buenos profesores.
<mama21mama> juanman, quiero copiar ese street view en flash
<juancarlospaco> el que era mi instructor de Cisco era ISP Wifi tambien
<juancarlospaco> depue vendio la empresa entera, lol
<mama21mama> podes ser isp wifi sin pagar internet.
<mama21mama> es un ataque conocido.
<mama21mama> se llama no recurdo su nombre.
<mama21mama> atacas un wifi o rarios y haces como que no fue ataque, pasas desapersivido y redistribuis wifi
<mama21mama> *varios
<mama21mama> esos ataques en capital son lindos por que tenes varias redes wifi.
<mama21mama> o sea sos isp sin pagar internet.
<juancarlospaco> podemos poner el tema de los Autenticos Decadentesss...   xD
<mama21mama> cual?
<juancarlospaco> Pirate Fest
<mama21mama> xD
<juancarlospaco> Autenticos
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> Win !
<juanman> soooomos lo pirata
<juancarlospaco> nos gustan los "cat" y los "traceroute"
<juanman> y las noches de debuggeo
<juancarlospaco> :D
<juancarlospaco> jajajaja
<juancarlospaco> puse la imagen en la wiki  :p
<juancarlospaco> basta de Gimp por hoy, ahora me pongo con Python
<juancarlospaco> que el ninja ide me paso todos los .py a codificacion ISO jajajaja
<juanman> podes combinarlos y usar python fu :P
<juancarlospaco> nah, estoy haciendo un programa de quimica :p
<LedZeppelin> gente
<D33R> LedZeppelin: hola
 * mama21mama 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-30
<pipop> buenas.....
<PingDonga> buenas
<pipop> hola pingdonga....como va
<PingDonga> todo bien y vos?
<pipop> con calorcito por ac[a..
<pipop> che, te hago una pregunta....
<PingDonga> dale
<pipop> soy desarrolador en ASP.NET y algo de PHP..
<PingDonga> aja
<pipop> y me gustaria pasarme a LINUX. pero no se si podre adaptarme...
<pipop> q tiene linux a flacos q desarrollan en ASP.NET
<pipop> q puedo hacer en LINUX siendo q laburo en ASP.NET
<pipop> ?
<pipop> pasarme a PHP no ser]ia problema, solo q no hay programa como el Visual Studio para PHP.
<PingDonga> no tenés ningún amigo que desarrolle en web con linux?
<pipop> nop
<PingDonga> ahhh
<pipop> no encuentro en esta plataforma soporte para poder seguir desarrollando
<pipop> no digo q no la haya.....solo q no la encuentro
<PingDonga> la gente que yo conozco no suele usar ides de desarrollo. casi todos usan un editor común y corriente con algún agregado de colores y autocompletado de sintaxis
<pipop> ahhhh....por eso todos los programas recomendados en p[aginas los veo como simple editores de textos....
<pipop> BLUESHIFT, habia uno de un a lampara tmb....q no me acuerdo como se llama...
<PingDonga> quizás exista algo como lo que buscás, pero la gente que yo conozco no los usan
<pipop> y las herramientas q conoces, sirven para desarrollar sitios web  ( supongo en PHP )  con acceso a base de datos, herencia de objeto, polimorfismo ?
<PingDonga> si. eso se puede hacer con cualquier editor de texto
 * PingDonga se retira
<pipop> gracias
<invitado_web> .....
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-31
<ariel__> hola!
<ariel__> hola??
<Mariano> Hola?
<Mariano> Alguien?
<debsan> Mariano, si
<Mariano> Hola debsan. Puedo preguntar aca sobre hacer funcionar la red en una notebook?
<debsan> sí, si alguien sabe te responderá
<Mariano> Ok. Describo mi problema.
<debsan> también podés preguntar en #ubuntu-es
<debsan> probablemente haya más personas
<Mariano> Voy a preguntar alla tambien. En verdad es que me gustaria abandonar win exepto para trabajos especificos en .net
<Mariano> Esto es lo que me pasa
<Mariano> Coloco el CD de instalacion y booteo desde el cd. Ubuntu anda perfecto. Reconoce la placa wifi (broadcom)
<Mariano> Todo sin problemas.
<Mariano> Pero una vez instalado en una particion aparte a la de win no tengo red de ningun tipo (Ni cable ni wifi)
<Mariano> Como si algo saliera mal durante el proceso de instalacion.
<Mariano> Deduzco que en el cd esta el driver correcto, pero al parecer no se instala
<debsan> Mariano, que raro. Pero decís que si la conectás por cable tampoco hay red ?
<Mariano> Exacto. No tengo acceso a red de ningun tipo
<debsan> sabés bien que placa es ?
<debsan> deberías ejecutar lspci
<Mariano> Creo que es la broadcom terminada en 11 era algo asi como 4011
<debsan> 4311 ?
<Mariano> De hecho asi fue como lo supe. con lspci. Y segui un monton de tutoriales sobre soluciones al problema
<Mariano> Pero ninguno me resulto.
<Mariano> El tema es q si al bootear del CD anda bien. Tengo q suponer que el driver esta. Ni siquiera necesitaria bajarlo
<debsan> Mariano, tendrías que fijarte si está cargado el módulo.
<Mariano> debsan como lo averiguo?
<debsan> lsmod
<debsan> lsmod | grep <nombredelmodulo>
<debsan> algo así
<Mariano> debsan Y que deberia responderme?
<debsan> sabés que driver para la placa tenés instalado ?
<Mariano> Honestamente no.
<Mariano> Recuerdo haber ejecutado ese comando pero no recuerdo que me respondio
<debsan> tenés instalado este paquete: broadcom-sta-common ?
<Mariano> Creo que era algo asi como lsmod | greep wl.ko
<Mariano> No lo se. Pero puedo fijarme. Pero para eso tendria que bootear con ubuntu y quedo fuera de la red
<debsan> sí ya sé
<debsan> bueno cosas para hacer cuando bootees con ubuntu. Fijarte si tenés instalado el módulo para la placa, ver si está cargado, averiguar por qué no se cargó.
<debsan> Mariano, podrías revisar esto también http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/how-can-i-get-broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-working
<debsan> si esa es tu placa
<debsan> oops
<debsan> no dejan ver la novela tranquilo
<pol_> hola
<pol_> necesito ayuda
<pol_> booteo
<pol_> y no puedo entrar
<pol_> a ubuntu
<pol_> no tengo el cd de arranque
<pol_> de ubuntu
<pol_> estan?
<debsan> pol_, paciencia
<debsan> pol_, que error te sale
<pol_> no entra
<pol_> hY UN ERROR
<pol_> de booteo
<pol_> pero no tengo el cd de install
<pol_> hay alguna manera facil de arreglarlo?
<pol_> desde windows
<debsan> pol_, y no podés bajarte el CD de install
<pol_> es largo
<debsan> pol_, si no sabés cual es el problema dificil arreglarlo desde windows.
<pol_> no hay otra solucion?
<pol_> ok
<pol_> el tema
<pol_> es que voy a tener 2 ubuntu instalados no?
<pol_> no creo q sea tan dificil restablecer
<pol_> el booteo
<SanadorHerido> hola quisiera saber algo..es verdad que la distro de Ubuntu se volvio una distro espia al orden del imperialismo ???
<julieta> hola
<SanadorHerido> ula
<SanadorHerido> ñ_ñ
<julieta> hola, hay alguien conectado para hacerle unas preguntas de wifi?
<SanadorHerido> hace la pregunta,y espera que alguien la conteste
<julieta> gracias
<SanadorHerido> de anda yo arranque hoy mismo a usar el IRC xDD
<SanadorHerido> de nada*
<SanadorHerido> sos de usar seguido el IRC ???
<julieta> no
<julieta> para nada
<SanadorHerido> ya veo ya veo,es convieniente que escondas tu ip...ahi mucha gente "al pedo" dando vuelta por estos canales
<SanadorHerido> veo que usas GNU/Linux...Linux 2.6.X (96%)
<julieta> es muy conveniente? tendría que averiguar cómo hacerlo
<SanadorHerido> igual no corres peligro..creeria ja
<SanadorHerido> y si sos muy paranoica como yo xD...hacelo si no navega tranquila
<SanadorHerido> que te paso con el wifi...nunca hiciste la pregunta >_<
<julieta> hola, tengo speedy dúo, una lenovo g450 con Mint Lisa. No logro optimizar el wifi... De hecho no tengo mucha experiencia en wifi, ni en sus configuraciones.. fue dificil encontrar el driver apropiado pero finalmente lo encontré b43-fwcutter con un firmware lphy.. anda mejor desde entonces.. todo el problema y sus pasos están descriptos en
<julieta> http://ubuntuperonista.blogspot.com/2011/12/como-instalo-un-visualizador.html
<julieta> finalmente, llamé a speedy, adjudicando el problema al hardware... me cambiaron de canal, lo cual ignoro qué es..
<julieta> anduvo mejor desde entonces.. configuré el network manager con sólo direcciones automáticas (dhcp) y puse las dns de speedy, desde entonces anduvo mejor
<julieta> pero sin embargo por lo general no levanta más de 20 kbps al bajar
<SanadorHerido> creeria que no tiene nada que ver con cambiar de canal
<SanadorHerido> algo falla ahi...
<SanadorHerido> explorador ?
<julieta> a veces por la noche baja a 70-90, pero se corta muchas veces.. en speedy me dijeron que no podían hacer nada porque tal vez haya interferencia, les pedí que cambiaran el modem-router wifi y me dijeron que era imposible .. ??? ....
<julieta> pero la vecina claramente le funciona mejor.
<julieta> o sea es tortuoso cargar youtube o videos online y bajar archivos
<julieta> lo que es navegación meramente anda mucho mejor y carga bien
<julieta> navegador uso chromium y mozilla
<julieta> la tarjeta de red es una broadcom 4312, todo está detallado en el link que deje
<julieta> pienso que tal vez es problema de la señal
<julieta> del router, meramente
<julieta> el mismo está configurado
<SanadorHerido> decime que tipo de encriptacion tiene ???
<julieta> por lo que pude observar
<julieta> en algo así como ppp/ppo0??
<julieta> uhh me mataste
<SanadorHerido> encriptacion WEP ?
<julieta> jaja
<julieta> cuáles hay?
<julieta> si
<julieta> wep
<julieta> ya te digo
<SanadorHerido> huuuuuuu
<SanadorHerido> lo mas inseguro que podes tener
<SanadorHerido> rompes la clave en 5 minutos con una wep
<SanadorHerido> wpa2...lo mejor
<julieta> wep 40-128 hexadeci asscii
<SanadorHerido> puede que alguien te este chupando ancho de banda...
<julieta> el otro dia cuando me cambiaron el canal me pusieron eso
<SanadorHerido> puede que alguien este usando tu red
<julieta> dice "sistema abierto"
<SanadorHerido> aunque ese cerrado con wep..es lo mas facil de romper
<SanadorHerido> yo cambiaria a wpa2...
<SanadorHerido> si no hace esto...
<julieta> autenticación tiene dos opciones sistema abierto o compartido
<julieta> tiene abierto
<julieta> igual acá estoy en esquel
<julieta> no son muy duchos con las pcs
<julieta> al parecer antes había otra lenovo
<julieta> al parecer
<julieta> conectada
<julieta> pero antes no tenía pass
<julieta> porque el tecnico insistía que era segura y no lo era
<julieta> y mi vieja se había olvidado el pass y el tecnico tmb
<julieta> jaja
<julieta> porque es la pc de mi vieja
<julieta> hay solo 2 tecnicos acá que hacen gnu
<SanadorHerido> con todo lo que ya sabes....creoq ue no necesitas de un tecnico jeje
<julieta> pero estudio afuera
<julieta> entonces en el año no estoy
<julieta> y mi vieja no entiende mucho entonces llama al técnico
<julieta> que es buena onda igual y no le cobra mucho
<SanadorHerido> ahhhh...esquel..yo de aca de nqn cap. ja
<SanadorHerido> ella usa GNU/Linux ?
<julieta> mirá
<julieta> patagonia!
<SanadorHerido> si vecinilla
<julieta> si
<SanadorHerido> ñ_ñ
<julieta> en bsas tengo una con ubuntu 11
<julieta> acá hay una de escritorio viejecita
<julieta> con 700 de ram más o menos con ubuntu 10.04
<SanadorHerido> ahiq ue dejar de usar Ubuntu...
<SanadorHerido> mejor Debian
<julieta> y la lenovo de mi vieja que tiene Mint
<julieta> dicen sí
<julieta> dicen que ubuntu es medio garch
<SanadorHerido> van a usar el codigo abierto apra espiar gente en Ubuntu...toooodo para los yanquis jaja
<SanadorHerido> como lohacen con micosoft..nada mas que en Ubuntu
<julieta> yo empecé con ubuntu
<julieta> y ahí seguí
<SanadorHerido> mucho te diran habla pavadas...creeme que no es ninguna pavada
<julieta> este mint es agradable tmb
<SanadorHerido> sic ada uno use loq ue quiera
<julieta> y el debian es realmente mejor?
<julieta> mucho más complicad?
<julieta> o sea ubuntu es basado en debian no?
<SanadorHerido> mas complicado...el padre de todas las distros jajja
<SanadorHerido> como me dijo alguien...usar UBuntu es como tener una novia con pene
<julieta> jaja
<SanadorHerido> xDDD
<julieta> jaja
<SanadorHerido> che pero le haces bastante...
<julieta> ahora que estoy más familiarizada por ahí podria
<SanadorHerido> aprendiste sola?
<julieta> suse me dijeron también
<julieta> si
<julieta> bardée bastante en el proceso jaja
<SanadorHerido> suse,fedora,
<julieta> formatée un par de discos rígidos por error, por ej
<julieta> pero bueno así se aprende
<julieta> o al menos así aprendí yo
<SanadorHerido> xDDD adivina cuantas veces formatee es pc hasta dejar la distro funcionando...
<julieta> jaja
<SanadorHerido> 7 veces
<SanadorHerido> en un dia
<SanadorHerido> xDDDDD
<julieta> waaa
<SanadorHerido> asi se aprende
<julieta> yo me la mandé porque borré archivos de mi vieja del laburooo
<julieta> casi me mataa
<julieta> jaja
<SanadorHerido> yo uso una distro para auditoria en seguridad
<julieta> pero las recuperé
<SanadorHerido> ahi aprendi a  romper claves wifi
<julieta> ahora no la sacás de ubuntu
<SanadorHerido> xDDD
<julieta> es como una mierda el wifi no?
<SanadorHerido> si a mi vieja le instale tambien una distro
<julieta> bah, no sé
<SanadorHerido> la verdad???
<julieta> tipico probar con las viejas jaja
<SanadorHerido> si tenes buena configuracion no
<julieta> claro
<SanadorHerido> pero si la usas asi como viene de crudo de la compañia una reverenda cagada
<julieta> yo estoy muy acostumbrada a la pc de escritorio y la red cableada
<julieta> no me sacás de ahí
<SanadorHerido> entre nosotros...uso el wifi del vecino
<SanadorHerido> pero el no sabe
<julieta> jejeje
<SanadorHerido> asi pueden hacer con vos
<SanadorHerido> siempre digo nosotros los pobres tambien tenemos derecho
<julieta> puede ser que haya algún frikipor acá
<SanadorHerido> ademas me irradian con su ondas..que se jodan
<julieta> la mayoría usa todo tal como le viene
<julieta> acá debe haber diez perosnas que usen gnu
<julieta> por suerte en una escuela lo están impulsando y tienen todo soft libre
<SanadorHerido> mmm la mayoria...ahi gente aca que realmente sabe
<julieta> acá hay un tipo que sabe de verdad, que es el que puso en la escuela, que es programador
<julieta> después mi técnico sabe un toque
<julieta> y ya
<julieta> che y que onda la configuración del modem router que te ponen ellos?
<julieta> está en pppo/ppa o algo así
<SanadorHerido> pero...el que sabe realmente....sabe ejemplo..que la NSA,CIA,usan codigo interno apra espiarnos...en WINCACA
<julieta> es lo peor
<julieta> no lo dudo
<SanadorHerido> increible pero viene cin un troyano pre.instalado de fabrica !!!!
<julieta> y con google, facebook todo eso
<julieta> que mugres
<SanadorHerido> google igual....
<julieta> google te espia todo
<julieta> gmail
<SanadorHerido> vende su informacion al gobierno
<SanadorHerido> FaCIAbook...es de la CIA
<SanadorHerido> yo me pase a riseup en ves de gmail
<julieta> está bueno?
<SanadorHerido> si por que es un servidor anarkista jaja
<julieta> a pleno.
<SanadorHerido> qunque tranquilamente podria ser de la CIA tambien
<SanadorHerido> neceitas dos invitaciones apra abrirte una cuenta jejeje
<julieta> un lobo disfrazo de oveja anarka
<julieta> ah mierda
<SanadorHerido> lo usa un hacker conocido
<SanadorHerido> si lo usa el...entons es seguro je
<julieta> che y que onda anony mous?
<SanadorHerido> eso otra cosa
<SanadorHerido> para mi es el mismo FBI
<SanadorHerido> para atrapar bobos
<julieta> jaja
<SanadorHerido> o hacker potencialmente peligrosos
<julieta> es probable
<julieta> a ellos les encanta tirarse bombas para despues empezar gueras
<julieta> guerras
<SanadorHerido> o sea siii..soy un hacker me sumo a al lucha de anonumous,bajo una web del gobierno yanqui...zas..me tienen jajajaja
<julieta> che, quise poner open dns
<julieta> y me sobreescribia
<julieta> las dns de speedy
<SanadorHerido> la guerra esta hace mucho
<SanadorHerido> lo de megaupload fue un engaño
<julieta> lo que fue absurdo fue la gente diciendo "si a megaupload"
<SanadorHerido> dejaron que todos suban sus archivos...a servidores...ahora quien tiene toda esa informacion??si EL FBI jajajja
<julieta> o sea????
<SanadorHerido> digamos...no tienen re contra controlados
<SanadorHerido> nos*
<SanadorHerido> y diras que pueden ahcer con toda esa hermosa info ?
<SanadorHerido> bueno tirar abajo un gobierno xDDD
<SanadorHerido> agragr un personaje...para la presidencia...con el perfil que le gusta a la mayoria de la gente
<julieta> una mierda
<julieta> son
<SanadorHerido> como saben que tipo de perfil...bueno con toda la info que roban jaja
<julieta> claro
<julieta> ahora todo corre por acá
<SanadorHerido> uffff sobre esto tenes horas de lectura ja
<julieta> que me recomendás?
<SanadorHerido> que me conozcas que me invites a tomar algo
<SanadorHerido> xDDDD
<SanadorHerido> no se a que te referis ja
<SanadorHerido> recomendar que cosa ??
<julieta> jaja
<julieta> de lecturas
<julieta> sobre el tema
<SanadorHerido> mmm...
<SanadorHerido> albasol.info
<SanadorHerido> resistenciadigital.com.ar
<SanadorHerido> estrellaroja.info
<SanadorHerido> el flaco es de Bs As...
<SanadorHerido> y sabe bastante sobre espionaje
<julieta> genial
<julieta> gracias por los links
<julieta> vuelvo más tarde
<julieta> saludos!!!!
<SanadorHerido> dale suerte
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-01
<invitado_web> hola hay alguien
<invitado_web> nadie
<invitado_web> Hola
<invitado_web> disculpen ustedes, pero quiero ponerle ubuntu a una pc media vieja, tiene 256 de ram y un pentium 4 de procesador.
<invitado_web> cuan me recomiendan?
<invitado_web> disculpame debsan, te pregunto por que al parecer los demas esan afk
<invitado_web> quiero ubuntu a una pc media vieja, tiene 256 de ram y un pentium 4 de procesador.
<invitado_web> cual me recomendarias?
<debsan> invitado_web, lubuntu
<invitado_web> gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-02
<Dario_> Alguien me puede dar una mano??
<Dario_> Estoy instalando Ubuntu y tengo un problema
<buenaventura> diga Dario_
<buenaventura> qué problema?
<Dario_> Gracias! Mira, lo tengo en un USB y la maquina es nuevitra recien comprada sin sistema operativo ni drivers
<Dario_> Me pone el menu, le pongo instalar
<Dario_> Tira un monton de comandos hastaa que de pronto queda pantalla en neegro y ahi me trabo
<buenaventura> algún mensaje significativo en la pantalla?
<buenaventura> cómo lo has hecho booteable el usb?
<Dario_> Nada, directamente a negro
<Dario_> Al USB le cargue la instalacion de Ubuntu 11 como indica en la pagoina
<Dario_> Baje Ubuntu, baje el programita para pasarlo a USB, ejecute el programita y listo
<buenaventura> el unetbootin?
<Dario_> El Universal USB installer
<buenaventura> así sin detalles y sin mensajes de error, se me hace difícil diagnosticar
<buenaventura> nunca usé el universal usb installer
<buenaventura> sí en cambio unetbootin, y muy pocas veces tuve problemas
<buenaventura> por las dudas http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<buenaventura> la arquitectura es correcta? has descartado eso?
<Dario_> Como lo descarto?
<buenaventura> perdón, me refiero
<buenaventura> tienes un procesador de 32 o de 64 bits?
<buenaventura> lo que preguntaba era si de casualidad no estabas intentando con uno  de 64 en uno de 32
<Dario_> Ah, no, tengo un procesador de 64, pero cargue el de 32 porque es el que recomiendan en la pagin
<buenaventura> ok, no debería haber problemas entonces
<buenaventura> pasa las especificaciones de tu máquina
<buenaventura> haz un pastebin si es necesario
<Dario_> Como bajo el unetbootin?
<buenaventura> en windows o en linux?
<Dario_> Windows
<buenaventura> en el link que te pasé, hay un botón de descarga
<buenaventura> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Dario_> Ahi lo vi
<Dario_> V oy a probar asi
<buenaventura> qué máquina es? pasa las especificaciones
<Dario_> Ahora instale windows en la maquina, tal vez con un sistema operativo instalado arriba va mejor
<buenaventura> el modelo de notebook si es una notebook
<Dario_> Asus F1A75-M
<Dario_> ANMD A4 3400
<Dario_> Kingston 4 gb.
<Dario_> 500 gnb de rigido
<Dario_> Es una PC de escritorio
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> probá con unetbootin y sino vamos viendo
<buenaventura> che, hay más gente en general en #ubuntu-es
<buenaventura> así que vas a recibir mas ayuda si preguntás allá
<Dario_> Buenisimo, muchas gracias
<buenaventura> de nada
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-03
<josedb> hola a todos
<leo_dragins> hola
<leo_dragins> !topic
<leo_dragins> hay alguien conectado ?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-04
<mwallacesd> Hola buenos dias/tardes. Si edito el archivo /etc/sysctl.conf y agrego la linea vm.swappiness=10 eso indica al sistema  que debe usar cuanto de swap de acuerdo a mi RAM, es correcto?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-05
<kant> hola
<kant> alguien tiene idea que tal andan los AMD Fusion bajo linux? tengo mis reservas con los drivers de gráfica amd...
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-29
<SamuRay> gepatino, o\
<SamuRay> como va el ubuconla?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-30
<arp-> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-01
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> alguien me puede dar una mano con el 12.10??
<invitado_web> ?
<invitado_web> ?
<javier_> tengo un wirelees usb, y nolo reconoce, que puedo hacer?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-02
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> instale hace poco el ubuntu 12.10 pero me dice que tengo poco espacio y me sobra disco , me conviene reinstalarlo?
<invitado_web> soy nuevo y no entiendo mucho del tema pero me gusta el ubuntu
<javier_> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-03
<SamuRay> #FirefoxOs en la #CayapaGeek de @ubuntu_radiove :D escuchanos http://www.ubuntu.org.ve/radio
<makux> hi
<makux> hola gente
#ubuntu-ar 2014-01-27
<invitado_web> Hola
<lucasdelavega> Hola
<lucasdelavega> Este es el lugar correcto para consultas sobre problemas?
<lucasdelavega> Ubuntu 12.04?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-01-28
<Juanma> hola, necesito resolver un problema con el ubuntu y no sé como registrarme a los foros
<Guest60829> hola, necesito resolver un problema con el ubuntu y no sé como registrarme a los foros
<Guest60829> alguien puede ayudarme?
<Guest60829> holaaaaaa???????'
#ubuntu-ar 2014-01-30
<abedul> Alguien está usando weechat? Google no me presenta buenas páginas con tutos sobre como usarlo, tienen un buen link por ahi?
<jaja> hola
<jaja> alguien esta presente...
<jaja> gracias...
#ubuntu-ar 2014-01-31
<ignacio_> ayuda
#ubuntu-ar 2014-02-01
<granjero> buenas noches!
<granjero> como andan?
<granjero> buenas noches, estoy instalando GNUHealth y en el tutorial http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/GNU_Health/Installation hay un paso en el cual piden ejecutar el siguiente comando :" source $HOME/.gnuhealthrc " y no se que es... ni como anular eso
#ubuntu-ar 2014-02-02
<invitado_edu> Tengo pc Sempron 3400 2.5 ghz 2 gb Ram cualquier version basada en ubuntu 13.10 se cuelga servidor X
<invitado_edu> Se cuelga y se distorsiona imagen
<invitado_webX> hola en toda distro live de ubuntu 13.10 que probe se cuelga y muestra pantalla distorsionada
<invitado_webX> Inicio mozilla se cuelga y se distorsiona imagen de pantalla
#ubuntu-ar 2015-01-29
<Kuki> alguien a probado ubuntu con mir, va a ser mas rapido?
#ubuntu-ar 2015-02-01
<seekbyte> hola a todos
#ubuntu-ar 2016-02-01
<theShirbiny> beuno, m4v sergiusens هلا هلا
<m4v> hola
<theShirbiny> انت تعرف عربي؟
<beuno> theShirbiny, this is .ar for Argentina
<beuno> :)
<theShirbiny> والله نفس الشي, انت تعرف عربي؟
<theShirbiny> Don't cry for me Argentina :D
<theShirbiny> what a small community, do people in Argentina not know about linux?
#ubuntu-ar 2016-02-02
<theShirbiny> هلا شباب
<theShirbiny> philipballew, هلا هلا
#ubuntu-ar 2016-02-05
<lucas__> o
<lucas__> o
#ubuntu-ar 2017-01-30
<lobito> buenas! de casualidad alguien está teniendo problemas con los repos de ubuntu ahora mismo?
<lobito> me dice como que falla una verificación y por seguridad deshabilita los repos
<lobito> probé con los de argentina y con el principal, pero igual
<lobito> estoy atrás de un proxy http, pero está configurado
<lobito> alguien tiene idea qué onda esto? "E: El repositorio no tiene un fichero de Publicación. N: No se puede actualizar de un repositorio como este de forma segura y por tanto está deshabilitado por omisión."
